# Meetings of water!? Ideas urgently needed.



## timputtick (Apr 17, 2012)

Tomorrow I have my final exam for A level photography, under the category of "meetings, encounters and experiences" I've taken the route of meetings of water. So far I've shot water droplet following 'Photo Gavin's' tutorial on YouTube which I highly recommend, helped a lot. I've also done water dropping on leaves and food coloring in water. Sorry there's no pictures of these, it takes to much time to upload them to a website and copy them in. Anyway I'm stuck as to what next I should do, studio based work is easier for me but if you have any ideas at all, please share. 
Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## pentaxitude (Apr 17, 2012)

Saw something one time online (sorry can't recall where) which was water and oil, very colorful and interesting patterns emerged, shot close-up.

Google image search has lots of ideas! Good luck, hope you will post.


----------

